# Probably a real dumb question....



## Wheel (Apr 1, 2009)

Sorry if I seem like a total noob (I am!) asking this question. 

Assuming I'm not building a shelf or anything, where does one procure the mounting fixture for the projector (or is it included with the projector), and whats the preferred method for attaching it to the ceiling trusses to ensure it's secure and does not vibrate?

Thanks in advance.

--Wheel


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

There are a lot of companies that make projector mounts depending on where and how it needs to be mounted. Chief Manufacturing probably has the biggest selection and their mounts are very solid, very very adjustable, etc.

Bryan


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

If interested I have a new universal mount still in the box, pm me if interested. This is the mount..http://www.betterbuyelectronics.com/omnimount-3n1-pjt-universalprojectormount.aspx


----------



## whines (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm using one of these from Monoprice, only 16$:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10828&cs_id=1082803&p_id=3010&seq=1&format=2

...zero complaints. A mount from Epson would have been over 100$!


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Wheel said:


> whats the preferred method for attaching it to the ceiling trusses to ensure it's secure and does not vibrate?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> --Wheel


I attached a thick timber panel to the ceiling joists, and then screwed the projector mount to the panel..
Makes for a very rigid mount..


----------



## whines (Oct 2, 2007)

Ditto. I placed it so that one pair of screws went into a beam, and screwed a pair of 2x4's to the side of the beam to give it width for the other pair to go into. It's nice and solid.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I have installed two using the generic mount from Parts Express.

The good mounts are about adjustability. you need to be able to yaw, pitch, and roll the projector to get it level and square to the screen.

That being said, with trial and error you can direct bolt to a plate on your ceiling, or my favorite: pipe flanges, 1" pipe, and a board to mount the projector. $5 mount that once painted looks very good.


----------

